# Looking to meet new ppl in Guadalajara



## llara6 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and new to Guadalajara. I was born and raised in Chicago, but fell in love with Guadalajara. I'm a 25 year old male. Right now I'm just meeting new folks out here...if anybody between the ages of 20 and 35 in Guadalajara would like to meet and hang out, don't hesitate to send me a message. Thanks!


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this board but i'll be visiting guadalajara again in February, i am curious to hear about how the transition works? As quick background I am currently working at a large investment bank and want to eventualyly move down there after learning spanish over the next year or so. How did u make the move/when etc?


----------

